# SE QLD: Pine Princess rules again



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

But not this one.

TC. :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Spill the beans.


Do you really want to know Chris? Will you willingly sign a disclaimer on the release of trip report leading to self harm? :lol:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

im sure your missus has a padlock on her wardrobe whilst she is out......


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

mangajack said:


> im sure your missus has a padlock on her wardrobe whilst she is out......


It's not me MJ, it's TC.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

This one!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That photo was cut from the original taken on the "Fair Star". My wife and I were on our way back home from a working holiday in Britain. A bunch of us blokes were asked to dress up as sheilas and do a mock-up Can-Can. I borrowed a wig from a lady who dined at our regular table, and a bra from a buxom woman, stuck a couple of grape-fruit in it... my wife fashioned a skirt and knickers and we had a blast!

After the show, we were all invited to have drinks with the Captain.

This would have been 45 years ago.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh yeah! I had a good day on the pine yesterday... check out the piccies below.

All the breast... ;-) Jimbo


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice one jimbo mate. Killer session on the dance floor. .

And a couple of nice fish..


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

My my Jimina, you had a slim waist then.

But such a hairy chest for a princess. :shock:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

The fishy bits, plus some related problems... 

I launched at Bald Hills boat-ramp, heading for the Dohles Rocks area or maybe to the bridges... beautiful morning with blazing sun bouncing off the smooth water... it was good to be able to troll without hooking up on weed like you do at Scarby right now.

When I approached Deep Water Bend heading downstream, I removed the Koolie and replaced it with a Deep Down Husky Jerk Minnow, looking for jew. As I reached the "corner", I hooked what I thought might me a small jewie, but it turned out to be a 42cm tailor.

Of course by the time I'd photo'd and measured it, then placed it in the eski and covered it with a couple of scoops of salt water and re-zipped the eski, the current had taken me to the boat-ramp.

Troll back, turn and troll through the "hit" area, thinking that I'll nail another tailor... wrong again! Much better fish this time, and eventually up comes a jewie... love them jewies!

By the time I'd subdued this bloke, I was past the boat-ramp, and two fellows launching their tinnie obviously zooming in on the action. I was then way down-stream by the time I'd despatched this fish (wrapped it in a wet towel, shoved the eski as far into the bows of the Acadia as it would go, and placed the head of the jew against the end of the eski... that meant that its head was up underneath my arm-pit, and my pants and shirt were now wet from the wet towel).

Right... troll back and do another run! It was just then that I noticed the tinnie anchored on the edge of the shallows just to the side of the spot where I'd hooked the jew, and both the occupants fishing into the deep water. That's OK... plenty of room for me to troll through.

But! as I approached, one bloke grabbed what appeared to be a frozen block of pillies, and, to my shock and disgust, proceeded to de-ice them by smashing them against the gunnels of the tinnie. At least twice he did this, then calmly went about his fishing. His mate didn't seem too perturbed by his actions... he too just went about his fishing.

I was stunned at his stupidity... how did they expect to catch fish after all that noise. I mentally bet myself that the next run through the area would produce zip, and that's what I got... zip!

SSSSSoooooooo... I carried on trolling down to the road bridges connection Redcliffe Peninsula to Sandgate, a quick turn-around and began trolling back. This was halted by line tearing from the Stradic... after some time... jewie! beauty! Lip-gripped him over the side... quick measure... 84cm! I'll take this one to Billy T... he'll love that.

However... that caused some space problems in the Acadia... with the towel already used on the first jew, this one will have to go in as is... so, its head went against the end of the eski, and its back end covered my crotch with its tail up near my wish-bone... jewie slime all over my legs, shorts and shirt... ugh!

Then the thought struck me... what happens when I need a piddle? We'll sort that out when the need arises.

Of course... with all the weight down the bows of the Acadia, the bows are low in the water, and the arse-end sticking up high, picking up all the side wind which by now is quite considerable. So... with about 5 left strokes to one right, I made my way upstream.

Being a fisho, I still trolled... that caused further probs... another tailor came to hand... Billy loves tailor... yes, I'll take it home... how?

I undid the eski's zip, checked it out to see if it would work... yep... slid the fish in, zipped up and took off again. Of course when I hooked another tailor, I knew how to do it.

There you are, Billy T... I don't need to take the eski out with me for some time... he's got plenty... I've got a full jewie to see me right for a while... therefore I don't need to take fish home until I run out again... just catch and release.

That'll do me!

Not long after that, the piddle problem arose, and although it was extremely awkward, it was dealt with, without even falling out! 

Not a bad day on the water!

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Nice fish mate!! who needs snapper when you hook them bad boys, very well done.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Jimbo is back baby. Nice way to get back into the winners circle.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some nice fishing Jim, but I am like Billy and prefer the tailor as a catch for home even though the jew were bigger.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

jim
mate, back and hooking 2 healthy looking jewies,
can't keep a good man down. ;-)
go the pine!

good work mate


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all...

Trev and I went back up the pine again on Friday... Trev got some nice tailor and a couple of undersized, but all were fat as... I got a couple of tailor, one @ 40, and the other going 52cm and 1.6kg, three dusky flatties @ 33, 40 & 75cm, the last one just one hundred metres from my launching spot.

Jew were noticeable purely by their absence, but someone told me that a fellow in a tinnie got three near the highway bridges connecting Redcliffe to Sandgate.

Trev hit that area just after the tide turned to come in, and found that there was absolutely heaps of snot-weed coming in with the tide.

Pictured below is the biggest tailor and just a head-shot of the large flattie (just can't raise my arms high enough to picture the full fish), and I let it go, thinking that the legal max size was still 70cm... what a dill! However, I didn't need it as the jewie from Wednesday will keep Helen and I going for a while. ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

salticrak said:


> Pah!


Oh *one with salt in his crack*... please translate from SA to Oz... Pah meaning ???

Are you being nice in a distinctly shithouse manner, or nasty in a similarly distinctly shithouse manner? 

That must have been the shortest message you've been guilty of sending, Salti... should I feel honoured or dishonoured? :?

JImbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> It's just wrong, all of it.


Yes it is sweetcheeks. So wrong. Our hearts bleed for you diddums (can't get out through the surf?). Besides, how much omega 3 can you get from mushrooms? :lol:

Two keeper fat tailor each, including 1.6 kg (3.5 lbs - a true 'greenback') for Jimbo, and a 75 cm flattie (PB) he released because he wasn't sure of the rules. If only we hadn't been 4 km apart at that time of the day, _with considerable terrain blocking clear comms _on the VHF, otherwise I would have told him to keep it, cause he loves fresh flatties.
The _*upside*_ is, it will be 76 cm in a day or two, and will deposit hundreds of flattie eggs over the next few weeks.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

kayakone said:


> But not this one.
> 
> You tickle me pink Trev,maybe catch you in a Mankini at D.I ,ill be sporting some new wear just for you big fella ;-)
> 
> TC. :shock:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Beekeeper said:


> Oh yeah! I had a good day on the pine yesterday... check out the piccies below.
> 
> All the breast... ;-) Jimbo


Hail the new King,good work Jim ,keep em coming ,as we have very little to show lately :?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Geez, Salti... you sound like you've been fishin' but are not gettin' any. :twisted:

Jimbo


----------



## ShayneThill (Oct 28, 2013)

Beekeeper said:


> That photo was cut from the original taken on the "Fair Star". My wife and I were on our way back home from a working holiday in Britain. A bunch of us blokes were asked to dress up as sheilas and do a mock-up Can-Can. I borrowed a wig from a lady who dined at our regular table, and a bra from a buxom woman, stuck a couple of grape-fruit in it... my wife fashioned a skirt and knickers and we had a blast!
> 
> After the show, we were all invited to have drinks with the Captain.
> 
> This would have been 45 years ago.


Hahahaha,the right second man in the long wig is so funny.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow amazing catch for the pine. Just goes to show that there are plenty of fish in there if you are willing to paddle for them


----------

